# How long can bees be kept in a package



## Schnee (Apr 3, 2014)

Install them on Saturday afternoon absolutely. Remove queen cage when you get home, they will be less stressed, and you will not have a package full of dead bees and messed up comb. Plus they will be two days ahead, and that could be 6000 bees in a month, (almost another package).


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Should I install them during the day on Saturday before I leave instead of the evening which is recommended? 

I would install them. Evening is not a rule by any means...


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome RF!


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

> How long can bees be kept in a package


They can stay in the package forever... technically. 

If you have to keep them in the package for the weekend just make sure the can still has syrup in it and place them in a cool darkish place. (ideally an interior closet)


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

bluegrass said:


> They can stay in the package forever... technically.


Sure can if you want a little box full of dead bees.


----------



## Beekeeper23 (Mar 5, 2014)

I may be a newbee however I would install; this gives them no time to build comb within the package which makes it a bear to free the can. Once you install the first you wish you had many to do! And your weekend will be much more relaxed, plus an experience to share.


----------



## tibadoe (May 18, 2013)

I would install on Saturday if anyway possible. In the past I have had to keep bees in their package for almost a week do to crappy weather. But the sooner the better in my book.


----------

